# Sedona Hyatt timeshare presentation



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 20, 2014)

My wife and I sat through a timeshare presentation at the Hyatt in Sedona.  As a gift, I had received a couple of Pink Jeep tour tickets worth a bit over $150.  Otherwise, they were offering only $75 for dinner vouchers.  I normally don't go to these sorts of presentations but decided that this time, that it was worth my time - - although just barely.  Also, I wanted to know more about the Interval purchase of Hyatt timeshares.  

The sales person was very sharp and knowledgeable.  Most of the things that he said were probably accurate.  He slowed down his sales pitch after about 1/2 hour based on the particular detailed questions that I was asking, when he learned that I had bought my timeshares on the resale market and when I mentioned that I am a TUG member.  :rofl:  Apparently he is too.  

There were only a few times that the "pants on fire" meter pegged.  He told me that Hyatt timeshares are the only ones that are going up in value.  When I asked how much they were selling for on ebay he gave me an answer of $7500 (1 BR EOY, mud season) up to around $30K (2 BR, Annual, Penthouse, Diamond Season).  Later I checked ebay completed sales to find out that he apparently overlooked a few of the under $100 sales (and the $1 sale).  :hysterical:    I also enjoyed hearing that the ii/Hyatt mgmt. have big plans for opening some exciting new locations, although he told me that they are currently secret.      IIRC, with the Sedona Hyatt, a person is buying a fixed week and a fixed unit.  But if they wait until the 6 month point, they can have their choice of any unit or period within the complex.    I am guessing that the people who shelled out the big bucks for the platinum and diamond season and for the primo units are likely to personally use them or to rent them out privately.  But perhaps he meant that they could have their pick of any units that were still in the 6 month out inventory.  (I would be interested in learning from others how they interpret this).

But I have to say that the sales pressure was very low, the sales guy was polished and professional and that it was an interesting conversation.  I think that Hyatt currently has a decent "product" and are doing a decent job of maintaining their timeshare units.  It will be interesting to see what changes occur in the future.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 20, 2014)

I did the same last Dec, we did the petroglyphs tour.  His name was Travis, he started quoting Residence Club and ended up offering a buy back (his words) 1 br for $7500, I declined, not enough points.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 21, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> IIRC, with the Sedona Hyatt, a person is buying a fixed week and a fixed unit.  But if they wait until the 6 month point, they can have their choice of any unit or period within the complex.    I am guessing that the people who shelled out the big bucks for the platinum and diamond season and for the primo units are likely to personally use them or to rent them out privately.  But perhaps he meant that they could have their pick of any units that were still in the 6 month out inventory.  (I would be interested in learning from others how they interpret this).



In Hyatt, you receive your point allocation 12 months prior to your fixed week.  You can use the points anywhere within the system, or confirm usage for your fixed week.  The last 6 months of that period, you still can use the points anywhere in the system, but you no longer have guaranteed confirmed usage for your fixed week.  So I have no idea why he would say to wait until the 6 month point -- if a desired unit is available, you can book it anytime within the 12 month window assuming you have enough points.

Maybe what he meant was that since after 6 months of owners' HRPP, guaranteed confirmed usage goes away and that those weeks get dumped into the general pool.

At Sedona, I'd say a good chunk of diamond season (2200 points) owners are booking elsewhere in the system.  That is because it has one of the lowest MFs in the system.

-ryan


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for your comments, Ryan.

When a Hyatt owner is reserving a unit (say 12 months in advance), can they request a specific unit or view?

I got the impression from the presentation, that the cost of the developer purchased fixed-week, fixed-unit varied depending on the view.  With the unit with a great view having a higher cost than those looking at a parking lot or concrete wall.  

Perhaps it is a system where the owner can request particular units/view and that if they are not being used by that particular fixed-week owner that they can get them - - but no guarantees....


----------



## Robert D (Jun 21, 2014)

I think if you don't use your week and elect the points instead, it becomes a point based system and you can request any unit that has not been used by a Hyatt owner who is also electing to use points to go anywhere.  My understanding is that Hyatt is first a fixed week, fixed unit system but if you elect to not use your week, it becomes a point based system.  There are Hyatt experts in the "All Other Timeshare Systems" forum who can better answer the question.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 22, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks for your comments, Ryan.
> 
> When a Hyatt owner is reserving a unit (say 12 months in advance), can they request a specific unit or view?
> 
> ...



You can put in a request for a specific unit or view with the resort, but generally you get what was traded into the pool -- I don't think a request really does anything in most cases.  Because, as you noted, it is fixed week fixed unit at most properties, there isn't much leeway for the resort unless they are under capacity and can move you around.

Since I'm a west coast person, I generally visit Highlands Inn or High Sierra.  At both properties, view impacts resale price of the unit.  Even at High Sierra, where there are no designated view categories, units further away from the registration desk and on the highest floor (where there are only 2 units per building) command a higher price (building 1 being the worst since the balconies overlook a busy street). 

-ryan


----------

